
Librarians respond to suggestion Amazon should replace libraries - pmoriarty
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2018/jul/23/twaddle-librarians-respond-to-suggestion-amazon-should-replace-libraries
======
shry4ns
I didn't like the original Forbes article at all. Libraries have always been
self sustaining, and are responsible for building communities.

------
reacharavindh
I think it's the name that provokes responses. People have largely moved on
from reading physical books as THE source of educating themselves. Sure,
reading a book or a blog is not the same as reading a phy. Book. You may enjoy
reading your novel as a paper book instead of electronic one, but that does
not mean that governments should stack up old books and run a library for the
civil benefit.

Now, IMHO, call it a "community center" that has a few desktop computers with
fast internet, projectors setup for interesting media, workbenches where you
can make stuff, draw stuff, open rooms which people can use for small
discussions or even community based talks/sessions. Now that's more for the
civil benefit, and makes for a better option than running a library in 2018.

